# Royal Arch



## Solomon1963 (May 11, 2013)

Greetings from Texas, newly raised Master Mason interested in the Royal Arch. How do I begin?


----------



## youngblood2002 (May 11, 2013)

Where do you hail from?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Solomon1963 (May 11, 2013)

Desoto, Texas


----------



## crono782 (May 11, 2013)

Find your local chapter of royal arch masons an petition. Likely some members of your blue lodge are also involved in chapter/council. Ask around at a meeting. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Solomon1963 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Brother 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (May 12, 2013)

There will most likely be a brother from your lodge who is in the chapter. If you ask him he will give you the necessary info. From my experience, the paper work etc is a similar process to when you first joined the lodge.


----------



## Solomon1963 (May 12, 2013)

SMIB

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------

